# Trailer bikes -Advice



## GaryA (28 Sep 2011)

Not sure which section to put this query in......but it is attached to a XC MTB and Iwill be using it off road so....

Assembled the trailer bike I bought yesterday from Edinburgh bicycle shop- no complaints seems a decent bit of kit the young -un was a bit cautious on the back around the patio area so I intend to start on smooth cycle paths.

Any advice/precautions about riding them?
My lad (just turned 4) is too big for a cycle seat, but still on stabilisers so this seems a good way to get out together and do some distance.
Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## GilesM (28 Sep 2011)

Sorry, never ridden one so I can't help, but have fun, I wish I'd been pulled along on one of those when I was a wee lad.


----------



## Chris-H (28 Sep 2011)

I'll be watching this with interest,just got one of these for my 3 year old little lad,he's actually a BIG little lad for he's age but not quite ready to go on one of these just yet,good luck mate i'm sure you'll both have heaps of fun together


----------



## paxterg (28 Sep 2011)

I try to stay off the road with mine and stick to paths and cycle lanes. Pack a few cushions or pillows in with the wean as my wee girl often falls asleep in the back and this makes it more comfortable for them.


----------



## Bman (28 Sep 2011)

paxterg said:


> I try to stay off the road with mine and stick to paths and cycle lanes. Pack a few cushions or pillows in with the wean as my wee girl often falls asleep in the back and this makes it more comfortable for them.



I assume you can't see the picture?


----------



## PaulSB (28 Sep 2011)

GaryA said:


> Not sure which section to put this query in......but it is attached to a XC MTB and Iwill be using it off road so....
> 
> Assembled the trailer bike I bought yesterday from Edinburgh bicycle shop- no complaints seems a decent bit of kit the young -un was a bit cautious on the back around the patio area so I intend to start on smooth cycle paths.
> 
> ...



Yes did this for years with my son who has Downs Syndrome, one knock on effect is he finds balancing a cycle very difficult - getting the momentum going is the problem. Anyway...................

The big issue for me was the weight, my lad did this till around 10. When young and light it's just a bit of extra effort for Dad but as they get heavier the weight factor comes into it. As the trailer has no brakes when you slow you have extra momentum pushing you along so braking and slowing is a longer process than you are used to. Downhill at any sort of speed this can be a real issue.

Try to teach your lad to sit still and upright as moving around will mean you constantly have to compensate for the movement behind you.

If riding on the road I tended to avoid right turns or would stop and push the bike across the road.

Great fun, you'll have a ball.


----------



## mickle (28 Sep 2011)

Get him off stabilizers asap - riding a trailer bike will only delay the process of learning to balance.

Fit a full length mudguard plus flap to the back of your bike. The clip-on sparay guards that you have on the trailer bike's down-tube and the seat post of the tractor are not adequate. Water, mud, grit are all chucked up by your rear wheel - particularly, obviously, off-road and will end up all over your progeny. But if you are not yet convinced I have just one word. Dogpoo.

Pay attention to the hitch. Too much play in the connection between tractor and trailer will make for a very unstable and uncomfortable ride for both of you. There should be no slop at all at the UV joint which connects the two.

Teach your little one to pedal on demand. Children are just like humans except that they have a lot less stamina. You really need them to pedal from a standstill and up hills but the rest of the time they can pretty much sit there and watch the scenery go by. It's like having a little outboard motor - you can really feel them pedal when they do, but just be aware of them running out of oomph. Use them sparingly and they last much longer.


----------



## growingvegetables (28 Sep 2011)

Had one for a few years - neat; and great fun. Caused a stir riding along - everybody gave a wee wave, on the road and the pavement. Ours had a warning flag on the back - dunno, but if you have one, it's worth using? 

Only one tip - your littl'un will NOT thank you for misjudging bollards and narrow gateways!


----------



## PaulSB (28 Sep 2011)

growingvegetables said:


> Had one for a few years - neat; and great fun. Caused a stir riding along - everybody gave a wee wave, on the road and the pavement. Ours had a warning flag on the back - dunno, but if you have one, it's worth using?



Echo that, lots of people wave at you and the flag is a very worthwhile. I'd forgotten about the flag.


----------



## mickle (28 Sep 2011)

I wouldn't bother with a flag. Really, if you think that a piddly little flag is going to make the difference between beeing seen and not....


----------



## Kestevan (28 Sep 2011)

Great fun, but there are a couple of watchouts....


1. The bike becomes a lot longer, and has a much bigger turning circle. I know you "know" this, but it's easy to forget when riding.


2. When you stop, and swing your leg over the saddle to get off, remember your foot is at the kids head hight (sorry Kaleb).


3. If your lad is anything like mine, then you'll quickly get used to the shouts of "faster Daddy" when descending any hill. If you give in to this whilst riding with your wife you will also quickly get used to being in trouble


----------



## growingvegetables (28 Sep 2011)

mickle said:


> I wouldn't bother with a flag. Really, if you think that a piddly little flag is going to make the difference between beeing seen and not....


 maybe it wasn't the flag, but drivers gave us a lot more room and consideration!


----------



## derrick (28 Sep 2011)

This is the one we use at the moment, had it a couple of years now, the kids love it, soon get used to the extra weight, a rear mudgaurd is good advice, the shouts of faster grandad come pretty quick specially going down hill, bike is harder to turn when going quick as kids seem to lean the wrong way going round corners, but you get used to that, great fun all round, but get the kids riding on there own aswell, both of mine do now, aged 5 and 6,


----------



## mickle (28 Sep 2011)

Great photo derrick!


----------



## derrick (28 Sep 2011)

mickle said:


> Great photo derrick!



Cheers


----------



## GaryA (29 Sep 2011)

Great advice (and photos) thanks to all. going to try on smooth cycle paths this weekend- hope this weather holds on.  

The trailer has a flag which I will be using, but not placing faith in.

My lad is very tall for his age which might be part of the reason he's finding getting off stabilisers a struggle..or maybe its his quite heavy bike I'm not too sure. But then again he's just turned 4 and I dont want to push too much and put him off.....I mean at what age can most kids ride a bike?


----------



## pshore (29 Sep 2011)

GaryA said:


> Any advice/precautions about riding them?




I have one, and use it for recreational rides. The kids now 5 and 8 absolutely love it like a great fairground ride. My daughter is now too heavy for my legs, she can bloomin well pedal her own machine. For the 5 and under it is great for rides that would otherwise be too slow or long. I am thinking a trailgater would be more appropriate now - let them ride until they can't then tow them home - but have not tried one.

Tips. They are unstable without an adult on them. Get on first before your child and off after your child.. Don't walk it with a child on the back as they are unstable, and if you lift the front wheel up a kerb they are really unstable and will fall over.

The riding feels wobbly because there is a whole load of moving and top heavy weight on the back, but if you confidently ride it works. A bit like the technique for riding on sand or deep gravel if you know what I mean. My wife won't ride it though as it scares her too much. 

Park carefully. Reversing is hard when you are towing. Too difficult for the ladies ?


----------



## GaryA (3 Oct 2011)

Tried out the trailer on saturday and the young-un loved it. No problems at all, did about 10 ml on it along smoothish paths then another few mile along the off-road coastal path until we got stopped by the barriers could have unhitched it and carried on, but as I discovered, it is a pain without a nearby wall to support the bike.
Practiced tight turns figures of eight, braking etc in the quiet local park all fairly predictable and easy as long as you bear in mind the extra length...going backwards on it is a no-no though.


----------



## GTTTM (3 Oct 2011)

GaryA said:


> .I mean at what age can most kids ride a bike?



how long is a piece of string



-


----------

